# Breezy's Bloodlines (AQHA)



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol I had to laugh at the name, not going to lie..Nothing really impressive on the first three generations but her bloodlines aren't bad..They just aren't the best..


*Go Moon Go* - Speed Index=100 12 starts 2 firsts 2 seconds 3 thirds earnings $3,157 1968 RACING REGISTER OF MERIT Halter pts = 16 (6 grands, 4 reserves) Performance pts = 1 (HUS) LAST SHOW 10/07/1973

*Top Moon* - AQHA Race SI-100, AAAT, SW, ROM Race, 40-15-9-5, $40,636. 
AQHA HALL of Fame Sired 1829 foals, 1340 starters, 795 winners, 4 World Champions, 74 Stakes Winners, 77 Stakes Placers, 804 Racing ROM, 62 show ring Top Moon raced for three years, starting forty times. In those starts he won fifteen times, came in second nine times and placed third five times. He attained a top speed rating of AAAT alongside earnings of $40,636.00.[1] He won two stakes races, the PCQHRA Futurity and the Bardella Stakespt. earners, 19 ROM Arena. 
died 6/1/1984

*Zips Chocolate Chip *- AQHA H-0/P-81ROM Western Pleasure Superior Western Pleasure 1988 World Top Ten Jr Western Pleasure 1989 World Champion Western Pleasure 1999 NSBA Hall Of Fame Quarter Horse AQHA Stallions, Zips Chocolate Chip, Myers Horse Farms, Western Pleasure prospects, English Horses for Sale, sires, Chips Hot Chocolate, Rich N Chocolatey 
AQHA All-time Leading Sire of Western Pleasure Horses. 

*Leo *- Leo was foaled in 1940.[1] He was a double grandson of Joe Reed P-3, as both his sire and dam were by Joe Reed P-3.[2] He was registered with the AQHA as number 1335, a sorrel stallion bred by J. W. House of Cameron, Texas and owned by E. M. Salinas of Eagle Pass, Texas.[3]
Leo raced in the early years of the American Quarter Racing Association, being rated with an A speed rating and earning a Race Register of Merit in 1944. However, his exact racing record isn't available.[4] He raced mainly at Pawhuska, Oklahoma in the ownership of John W. Tillman. Leo set a track record at Pawhuska, running 300 yards in 16.0 seconds. He is claimed to have won 20 out of 22 match races.[5] Leo was inducted into the AQHA Hall of Fame.

*Star Deck *- Produced 57 offspring, 6 of which were AQHA Champions.

*Moon Deck* - SI: 95, Earnings: $22,086. Stallion Show Record for Moon Deck Hall of Fame Superior Performance Race money-earner ROM Performance Stallion Offspring Record for Moon Deck World Champion Offspring Superior Halter Offspring Superior Performance Offspring ROM Performance Offspring Race ROM Offspring Race Money-earners. Moon Deck started 62 times in six years. He won 11 of his races, placed second 11 times, and was third six times. He earned 75 racing points with the American Quarter Horse Association (or AQHA), qualifying for the Superior Race Horse Award. His highest speed rating was AAA.[4] After six years of racing, Moon Deck was sold to James V. A. Carter, for $9000. AQHA Hall of Fame.

*Capital Gain* - AQHA H-87.5/P-13.5 AQHA Champion Superior HalterROM Performance Breeder: Lou Tuck, Littleton,CO.Owner: Robert Q.Sutherland, Kansas City,MO.SUPR.PERF.OFFSPRING: Capital Skip BarSUPR.HLT.OFFSPRING: Speedy GainROM ARENA OFFSPRING: Capital Skip Bar; Capital`s Capri; Captan`s Man; Calmity Gain; Custus Jim; Custus Revenue; Dawn Ann; Gain Jane; Ima Gainer; Jill Annette; Skip`s Bandido; Speedy Gain; Sweet Coffee.

*Zippo Pine Bar* - 1992 Inducted NSBA Hall of Fame 2000 Inducted AQHA Hall of Fame Sperior Performance, 1972 WP. Sired: 1648 AQHA foals, 68 Appaloosas, 72 Paints which collectively earned over 50,000 show points. All Time Leading Sire of AQHA High Point Performance Horses. Leading Sire of NSBA money earners. Sire of NRHA money earners. Euthanized on January 12, 1998 at age 29 following a major stroke.

*Sugar Vandy* - NRCHA Hall Of Fame.A Leading Sire Of Snaffle Bit Futurity Winners. Offspring Lifetime Cutting Earnings of $159373 as of 02/14/02.

*Bunny Bid* - AQHA Race SI-104 AAAT ROM Race23-16-6- $214,026C.Q.R.S.1971C.Q.R. 3YO 1971A Leading Money Earner.Sire of earners of $2,983,352.


----------

